# Education visa?



## asiandatezone (Jul 28, 2013)

How long can I stay in Thailand on an education visa?Is it as easy as taking some Thai language classes every month to stay indefinitely?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

A course which will enable you to obtain an ED-visa in Thailand:
- at an educational institute approved and accredited by the Thai Ministry of Education
- 4 hours per week or 180 hours per year

Some institutes claim that you can stay in Thailand up to 10 years using ED-visas.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

asiandatezone said:


> How long can I stay in Thailand on an education visa?Is it as easy as taking some Thai language classes every month to stay indefinitely?


If you do try this make sure you actually learn Thai. 

A couple of years back one guy who'd lived in Thailand for some four years on the ed visa was asked some questions in Thai when he went along for renewal at the Pattaya office by the immigration official to test his skills - he hadn't a clue what he was being asked , never mind being able to say something back in Thai and his visa was cancelled.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I've heard that story too, but on the other hand, it's the MoE's job to verify whether you are a student or not. They should check tests, exams and attend-lists on a regular base. 
I've always wondered how an Immigration Officer is able to verify whether someone is actually attending and learning.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Like everything with Immigration (and some govt offices too), variations by area/office.
2009 I was on an ED visa for 6mths, Phuket, at that time I had was attending 2x2hr sessions per week (I wanted to learn!), sign an attendance book which was counter-signed by the tutor each day. 
At each required 90-day reporting to Immigration an office administrator would accompany the student/s and produce the attendance book and supply a copy of each student/s attendance page. Maybe some would falsify it, but a good school wouldn't and risk their MOE licence. 

As for the language testing, one Imm Officer liked to jokingly ask if I/we could tell the time yet, then say 'what time is it now?' - think he just enjoyed seeing farangs blush/go pale/pass out in panic!


----------



## Fish Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Song_Si said:


> Like everything with Immigration (and some govt offices too), variations by area/office.
> 2009 I was on an ED visa for 6mths, Phuket, at that time I had was attending 2x2hr sessions per week (I wanted to learn!), sign an attendance book which was counter-signed by the tutor each day.
> At each required 90-day reporting to Immigration an office administrator would accompany the student/s and produce the attendance book and supply a copy of each student/s attendance page. Maybe some would falsify it, but a good school wouldn't and risk their MOE licence.
> 
> As for the language testing, one Imm Officer liked to jokingly ask if I/we could tell the time yet, then say 'what time is it now?' - think he just enjoyed seeing farangs blush/go pale/pass out in panic!


So, were you able to tell him what time it was?


----------

